# Refresh power query while workbook protected



## Igor88 (Apr 27, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Hi,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I loaded table from power query to excel sheet . The whole workbook must be protected so when I try to refresh it I get this message:

Donwload didn't complete[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Any idea how to deal with it ?







[/FONT]


----------



## AliGW (Apr 27, 2017)

Cross-posted here: Refresh power query while workbook protected


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 27, 2017)

While we do not prohibit Cross-Posting on this site, we do ask that you please mention you are doing so and provide links in each of the threads pointing to the other thread (see rule #13 here along with the explanation: Forum Rules). This way, other members can see what has already been done in regards to a question, and do not waste time working on a question that may already be answered.


----------



## Igor88 (Apr 27, 2017)

AliGW said:


> Cross-posted here: Refresh power query while workbook protected





I
I didn't get an answer to the question....


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 27, 2017)

> I didn't get an answer to the question....


That doesn't preclude the possibility that you might get some responses in the future.  
You just want mention the Cross-Post and provide links to it, so that others you might be interested in answering can check the other postings to see what may have already been recommended.


----------



## Igor88 (Apr 27, 2017)

Joe4 said:


> That doesn't preclude the possibility that you might get some responses in the future.
> You just want mention the Cross-Post and provide links to it, so that others you might be interested in answering can check the other postings to see what may have already been recommended.




there is a link Refresh power query while workbook protected

what about my question....


----------

